# Angle headed dragon enclosure pics...



## Saz (Jan 26, 2007)

Just given them their weekly full clean and thought I'd take some pics. 

Would love to see what enclosures other people keep their angles in.

I use a 'Little Dripper' suspended above the enclosure which drips water into their water bowl until the water runs out. Other than the normal spray bottle how do others keep up the humidity?

:0)

Enclosure










Females









Male


----------



## hornet (Jan 26, 2007)

u gonna breed saz? i love the setup, how much did that cost you?


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice set-up Saz! I guess you hid them from me when we came over 

Thanks for sharing.

spike


----------



## Saz (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL Mr Spike, it was in the corner of the room next to the largest amyae tank! You must have missed it!

They haven't bred this season Hornet, but they are only 12 months old, fingers crossed for next season.

The mesh enclosure is about $100 from herp shop, and the fake plants I bought from Bex (Twingum reptiles) for about $50ish? I think, water bowl (planter), $6.00 from Kmart and Little dripper about $15 from Ebay.

:0)


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 26, 2007)

lol yeah! I think i remember lol. Your allowed to post some levis levis pic's if you want (wink wink) 

spike


----------



## DrNick (Jan 26, 2007)

Saz said:


> Just given them their weekly full clean and thought I'd take some pics.
> 
> Would love to see what enclosures other people keep their angles in.



Looks great Sarah!  

Here are some of mine, I have posted them before. There is actually four hidden away in there somewhere... probably in the 'spa' in the back corner:lol:


----------



## weptyle (Jan 26, 2007)

thats a awesome set up dr nick


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 26, 2007)

wow as always great pics guys...
here is my boy (cruiser) i brought from sarah a little while ago. 
am hoping to get him a girlfriend down the track. i think he is lonely.


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

Those are some great setups, great job. Nice lizards, also!!

Tracie


----------

